
/u/Tizaki explains how Intel is sabotaging AMD performance using their compiler - lawrenceyan
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/e4klj0/intel_is_still_sneakily_sabotaging_amd/
======
partingshots
Anyone working on or contributing to Matlab/Intel care to comment on this?
This seems to be a pretty blatant attempt at manipulation.

